#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-16
<cprofitt> night all
<nigel_nb> pleia2: any update on our moodle site?
<nigel_nb> it was down yday
<pleia2> it's back up
<nigel_nb> ah, thanks :)
<nigel_nb> we were recruiting someone when it crashed
<doctormo> thanks for posting the details for the session pleia2, my bad.
<pleia2> doctormo: no problem :) I'm still at home, you're busy at UDS!
 * pleia2 has to leave for the airport in 2 hours
<issyl0> HI all
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-17
<pleia2> doctormo: on the airplane! :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Hello?
<issyl0> Hi again
<issyl0> Is the moodle site up again now?
<issyl0> It was down the other day when I tried to look adn see whether I wanted to join the project :/
<pleia2> issyl0: yes it's back up, it was down for a few hours the other day, sorry about that
<issyl0> Okay, no problem, I know it happens :)
<issyl0> What's the address again?
<issyl0> pleia2?
<pleia2> http://learn.ufbt.net/
<pleia2> (sorry, I'm at UDS too)
<issyl0> Oh cool :D
<issyl0> Thanks for that
<doctormo> issyl0: hello
<issyl0> Hi doctormo :)
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-18
<doctormo> pleia2: It was good meeting you today :-)
<pleia2> doctormo: you too! :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Is this tool jono is talking about useful to your IRC lessons?
<doctormo> pleia2: should we mention that it should be in cahoots with the learning team?
<pleia2> doctormo: possibly, it's a bit unclear
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-19
<cprofitt> hello all
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen: do you know if Laserjock uses Laserjock as his IRC handle?
<bodhi_zazen> yes he does
<cprofitt> pleia2: you present?
<cprofitt> hey paultag
<paultag> Heyya cprofitt
<cprofitt> I am seeing odd things on identi.ca tonight
<cprofitt> Evolution being removed from ubuntu...
<cprofitt> GIMP being removed...
<paultag> What?
<cprofitt> yeah... Evolution and GIMP are being cut from the Live CD...
<cprofitt> or so says identi.ca
<cprofitt> and the people at UDS
<paultag> Oh
<paultag> the Live CD
<paultag> yea, that makes sense
<paultag> not Ubuntu
<cprofitt> yeah... but still ... what are they adding?
<paultag> what do you mean?
<cprofitt> I assume they were removed to make space for another app...
<paultag> I don't think so. a 1 MB downsize over 1000 downloads saves gigabytes of transfer
<paultag> I think there is reason enough in making the ISO smaller
<cprofitt> I guess....
<cprofitt> could always just go to a bare minimum install then... no liveCD
<cprofitt> if the purpose of the liveCD is to sell the distro...
<paultag> cprofitt, I think that would be counter productive though
<cprofitt> and Fedora publishes DVDs
<paultag> cprofitt, GIMP and Evolution has no reason to be on a Live CD
<paultag> cprofitt, you won't do big GFX work in RAM, that is silly, same with checking email
<paultag> cprofitt, and they are huge apps
<paultag> cprofitt, the basics like Firefox etc should be there, along with the system theme
<cprofitt> I am not at UDS... to it might be reduction of the ISO, but I had assumed it was for putting another app on
<cprofitt> paultag: I am not MAD about it being removed...
<paultag> cprofitt, I know
<cprofitt> just curious what other app they are potentially putting on
<paultag> cprofitt, I don't think they will
<cprofitt> and the fact that the USB stick is made from the .ISO
<cprofitt> that will make the USB process a bit longer
<paultag> what do you mean?
<cprofitt> well... I could burn a useful USB stick (LiveUSB with persistence) straight from the LiveCD ISO
<cprofitt> now I will, if I want those programs, need to install them after creating the USB install
<cprofitt> minor thing...
<cprofitt> apparently they are adding a video editor to the liveCD
<cprofitt> according to identi.ca
<paultag> What the fuck
<paultag> why would they
<paultag> that is one of the dumbest things you can do
<cprofitt> dunno...
<paultag> I mean, really.
<cprofitt> following it on identi.ca
<cprofitt> so not sure... what the logic is
<cprofitt> ey dinda
<pleia2> cprofitt: yeah, still at uds
<cprofitt> cool... Laserjock down there too? How is the process going? Is UCLP being well promoted?
<dinda> cprofitt: howdy
<cprofitt> hey dinda -- are you at UDS too?
<dinda> cprofitt: yip, in the Big D
<cprofitt> Cool.
<cprofitt> having fun?
<dinda> cprofitt: we have a session dedicated to it this afternoon
<cprofitt> Nice....
<cprofitt> I will have to look for reports on how it goes
<pleia2> I posted details about it to the list
<cprofitt> pleia2: cool... I have not gotten personal email today
<pleia2> and yeah, doctormo has been running around talking to people about writing courses :)
<cprofitt> Wish I had a job that would let me attend such events...
<pleia2> cprofitt: I sent it out on monday
<cprofitt> pleia2: I remember something about that...
<nigel_nb> doctormo: ping
<nigel_nb> hows the UDS going on?
<doctormo> sorry nigel
<doctormo> BiosElement: The system for making sure users have keys and such is ready for serious testing.
<BiosElement> doctormo: Aight, Great. I'll have to test it. ^_^
<doctormo> hey pleia2, we're up next
<doctormo> Anyone else here for the UDS session?
<pleia2> yeah, I'll be down in a few, have crew stuff to do real quick
<pleia2> session now :)
<pleia2> cprofitt: #ubuntu-uds-presidente
<cprofitt> No idea how to get in to the streaming site... sorry
<pleia2> cprofitt: any player that supports streaming should be fine
<cprofitt> yeah... I am not finding the roon... or the stream... I have the player
<pleia2> sorry, it's in the channel topic: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/presidente.ogg.m3u
<cprofitt> thanks
<cprofitt> open it... but no audio...
<pleia2> turn it up?
<pleia2> one person said it was a bit quiet
<cprofitt> got it playing now... but it is very low
<cprofitt> thanks pleia2
<nigel_nb> I'm having some sorta trouble on vlc in windows
<nigel_nb> any idea?
<pleia2> don't know anything about windows, sorry :(
<cprofitt> what is the IRC channel?
<pleia2> #ubuntu-uds-presidente
<nigel_nb> stuck at work.. shucks
<nigel_nb> d you record this so I can hear it later or something?
<cprofitt> off to my LUG meeting... see you guys later.
<cprofitt> pleia2: doctormo: well done.
<nigel_nb> the session is over?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: yes
<nigel_nb_> pleia2: how did it go?
<nigel_nb_> you must be busy, catch up with you guys later. I gotta rush
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-20
<nigel_nb> anyone still around?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: yes
<nigel_nb> doctormo: heloooooo
<nigel_nb> sorry about earlier today, was at work, had to rush back
<nigel_nb> i guess u were at lunch
<nigel_nb> hows the UDS going and how was today's session?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: VERY well
<nigel_nb> great :)
<doctormo> It was great to talk about ubuntu learning
<nigel_nb> I unfortunately couldn't listen in :(
<doctormo> :-(
<nigel_nb> I had only vlc on my office system and it wasn't playing the stream
<nigel_nb> and by boss was giving me dirty looks ;)
<nigel_nb> any way to get a recording or something?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I don't know, I'm sorry to hear there was problems
<nigel_nb> it was something from my end actually
<doctormo> BiosElement: It looks like the docsteam branch lp:doctemplate has all the scripts we need to make publications and docbooks.
<BiosElement> doctormo: That's great. docbooks were the tricky bit anyway.
<nigel_nb> night everyone
<nigel_nb> doctormo: after uds, we'll get together about that bzr module
<doctormo> BiosElement: Could I ask you to look into it and see to intergrating them in?
<BiosElement> doctormo: I can look into it sure. But I'm afraid I'm headed to sleep in just a few so I'll have to see in the morning.
<doctormo> BiosElement: Me too, see you tomorrow!
<BryanC> I need help with mounting a cifs file system from a "my book world edition". Im not familiar with the mount command. Can someone here help?
<BryanC> Or point me in the right direction for help?
<pleia2> waahoo martin is showing off his launchpad integration tool to everyone!
<mhall119|work> what tool is that?
<pleia2> mhall119|work: https://launchpad.net/nautilus-lp
<pleia2> I think
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-21
<jimp_> i am missing wireless network icon on the panel, it used to be there now can't get it back, unbuntu 9.10
<issyl0> Hi again
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-22
<txwikinger> howdy y'all akgraner
<akgraner> txwikinger, :-)
<FFEMTcJ> _marx_: we are trying to set a day for a meeting
<_marx_> ok, good
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: you want weekday or weekend?
 * _marx_ loco team is 1 and 3 tuesdays
<FFEMTcJ> monday wednesday are good for me...
<Pendulum> hiya
<FFEMTcJ> Pendulum: trying to setup a meeting time..
<FFEMTcJ> for our initial meet
<pleia2> welcome FFEMTcJ
<FFEMTcJ> ;-)
 * pleia2 waves to Pendulum 
<FFEMTcJ> heh
<FFEMTcJ> all four of us are here now
<_marx_> xclnt
<FFEMTcJ> if yall have time, im good now...
<pleia2> sure
<FFEMTcJ> _marx_ Pendulum ?
<Pendulum> yeah, sure
<_marx_> not for me, gotta eat some lunch
<FFEMTcJ> oh whatever
<FFEMTcJ> :-P
<pleia2> for the peanut gallery: at UDS it was proposed to have a "Beginners Day" of sorts in #ubuntu-classroom similar to other open days
<FFEMTcJ> now if you said beer run, id be good with it _marx_ ;-)
<pleia2> hehe
<_marx_> tutorial day
<FFEMTcJ> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnerDay
<pleia2> _marx_: eat at the keyboard ;)
<_marx_> yes dear i'll go get food...
<_marx_> biab
<Pendulum> just don't drop your drink :P
<FFEMTcJ> holy crap!
<FFEMTcJ> a man that listens
<FFEMTcJ> hehe
<_marx_> well trained and she has a job will i don't
<_marx_> while
<FFEMTcJ> so.....
<FFEMTcJ> anyone have anything to add to what i already have?
 * pleia2 looks
<pleia2> maybe add some examples of things we'd like to see
<pleia2> and I like User Day as a name, I realized that "Beginner" might be too narrow a scope, and worse if we do have slightly more advanced topics people who *are* beginners will feel out of place
<FFEMTcJ> my thought exactally
<FFEMTcJ> wiki is ssllooww
<Pendulum> I agree about User Day
<FFEMTcJ> Name it Day or Days? I think Days since I think we could have many of them..
<FFEMTcJ> not that it matters horribly
<pleia2> maybe Days
<pleia2> even if the first one is only one :)
<FFEMTcJ> yup
<FFEMTcJ> if it fails, then it fails.. but I think it could be something, if marketed right that could really take off
<Pendulum> I don't think it'll fail
<FFEMTcJ> I Added a couple of course suggestions
<Pendulum> I think the biggest thing will be making sure not to get it too confused with the sorts of things done during Open Week
<Pendulum> Maybe a "setting up your Ubuntu machine" course? (I know plenty of people who are MacOS users so wouldn't think to do a Switching from Windows class, but might be interested in switching)
<pleia2> great idea
<FFEMTcJ> i know from windows there is enough for an entire class, maybe do two seperate ones?
<Pendulum> yeah, that might work
<FFEMTcJ> cause with the windows one could maybe cover like wubi
<Pendulum> definitely agree with the command line basics being in there
<pleia2> doctormo wrote some coursework for command line basics which we can use for a course
<pleia2> I'll add some links a bit later
<Pendulum> because even if you don't have to use the command line, so many solutions if you google for help involve it that it's good to get some of that fear out of the way
 * pleia2 nods
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: i think i was in the session that talked about that coursework
<pleia2> FFEMTcJ: yeah :) the learning project
<FFEMTcJ> oh ya
<FFEMTcJ> hehe
<Pendulum> maybe something on how to ask for help/search for help?
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: i felt just about as tired as yall did
<FFEMTcJ> something like the asking smarter questions?
<Pendulum> (just covering all the various ways you can get help and documentation)
<pleia2> Pendulum: good idea!
<FFEMTcJ> or whatever they came up with
<pleia2> ok, I need to go spend some time with my bf, sounds like y'all are off to a great start
<Pendulum> pleia2: have fun :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<FFEMTcJ> tell him hi, and dont have too much fun.. dont get into trouble :-P
<FFEMTcJ> I think we could even do stuff such as using gimp or something..
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: do you want to add the additional ideas to the wiki, or shall I?
<FFEMTcJ> i know gimp is geting the ax
<FFEMTcJ> refresh and then add whatever you like.. ;-)
<Pendulum> crap, just had another idea and then lost it
<Pendulum> what about something about how to get involved in the community?
<FFEMTcJ> great idea
<Pendulum> (among other things I think that needs to cover the "just get involved, don't feel the need to ask permission" thing
<FFEMTcJ> _marx_: must be really hungry
<Pendulum> )
<FFEMTcJ> ya
<FFEMTcJ> holy crap.. pleia2 is in like 400 chans
<FFEMTcJ> I think it was decided that we would like to do courses on the weekends
<Pendulum> yeah, I believe the suggestion was to have the first day on a Saturday
<Pendulum> since new users are unlikely to take a day off in the middle of the week (or stay up all night) for something ;)
<FFEMTcJ> added some more stuff
<FFEMTcJ> anything else to add for now Pendulum ?
<FFEMTcJ> _marx_: ?
<Pendulum> not right now
<FFEMTcJ> sounds good.. i think we have a good start now
<Pendulum> yeah, definitely
 * _marx_ has happy tummy and is back reading
<FFEMTcJ> you do exist!
<FFEMTcJ> Changed wiki page to:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam
<_marx_> ah that link doesn't work
<_marx_> on nm
<_marx_> well add me to drivers
<FFEMTcJ> you have access to it now
<FFEMTcJ> ;-)
<_marx_> righto
<FFEMTcJ> im tryin to read up on something on launchpad
 * _marx_ at a disadvantage on switching os because he's mostly used linux
<_marx_> never really been a windows user
<FFEMTcJ> _marx_: we are going to try to enlist help from the beginners team for actually teaching the courses
<_marx_> i like command line basics especially do not fear the command line
<_marx_> i started long enough ago to recall having to type "startx"
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<_marx_> maybe something on IRC culture
<FFEMTcJ> would that be best as its own section or as a part of getting help?
<_marx_> gimp is getting dropped eh, i think that is bad
<_marx_> yeah, part of getting help; new irc'ers need to know that it isn't necessarily going to be instant
<_marx_> pleia2: i read your blog post on buying beer in PA, geez, I though NC had weird alcohol laws
<FFEMTcJ> feel free to add anything more you like
 * _marx_ pondering
<_marx_> strange, it's just in the last year of so that i've made any attempt to be involved in the community despite using linux and Ubuntu for many years
 * _marx_ added one course suggestion
<FFEMTcJ> ubuntu one !fail
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<_marx_> oh you no like ubuntu one?
<FFEMTcJ> just going off of the number of bug reports submitted from it
<FFEMTcJ> i use and like dropbox
<FFEMTcJ> i need much more space than ubuntu one give
<FFEMTcJ> s
<_marx_> i agree that 2 gigs ain't squat
<FFEMTcJ> i use 46% of 51g
<_marx_> mine is around 50 g but i could probably delete 1/3 of that
<_marx_> rsync first run takes a day to run to an offsite server
<FFEMTcJ> who do u use
<_marx_> i cheat, my "little" read youngest brother is a pro geek, he gives me server access
<_marx_> private cloud :)
<FFEMTcJ> u suck
<_marx_> lol, i used to torment him so bad i'm ashamed
<_marx_> lil bro worked on the divx project for circuit city
<FFEMTcJ> ic
<_marx_> he's no slouch in the programming arena
<_marx_> http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jack-cox/0/8b8/622 that's my lil bro
<FFEMTcJ> cool
 * _marx_ is away: taking a sunday nap
 * _marx_ is back (gone 01:57:17)
<pleia2> _marx_: can you turn that off here?
<pleia2> public away messages are kinda awful :)
<_marx_> is it still up?
<_marx_> sorry
<issyl0> Hi everyone
<doctormo> hi
